#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  > [祝賀] 雞皮生日快樂XD~!!

## tsume

皮皮17歲
高二了呢ˊˇˋ
在一年就可以成年了~
越來越要成熟了呢XD~~

生日快樂呀  :Mr. Green:  ~!!

----------


## d52075625

祝 tsume  所說的  "雞皮"  生日快樂!!

To 雞皮:

雖然跟你不熟...
不過小獸的熱情絕對不落"獸"後 (冒火

禮物一:

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    小灰的熱情擁抱(我抱    
    

禮物二:

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    五音不全生日快樂歌:

朱尼生日蒯樂~
朱尼生日蒯樂~
祝"雞皮"生日快樂~~樂  
祝"雞皮"生日快樂~~~~(破音
(蒯= 快 三聲)

----------


## SkyKain

在這同祝LOCK皮生日快樂啊~~~
你的畫很有特色我蠻喜歡哦~！

----------


## 獠也

皮~生日快樂喔!!!
(砸蛋糕~)

----------


## yoyo虎

黑~生日快樂阿~
還記得那時看見的可愛老虎圖，
不過現在好像變回犬科了= =

恩...以老虎的身分祝福你，
祝未來的一年也玩得愉快~

----------


## 瘋狂Lock皮

汪汪~~~

謝謝唷~~~汪~~~

爪爪皮皮不想變成熟辣XD""

皮皮心智是永遠的13歲XD""

也謝謝大家唷~~~~

也謝謝蒼心的狗耳朵~~汪~~~

XD"""

皮也祝大家2009年能過的很好XD""

汪~~

----------


## 藍色暗燄

祝福妳呀~~~ 我跟你同年紀呀 明年要一起考試 記得手下留情唷
你是考大學 還是 四計? 問一下

----------


## 幻月朧

雞皮  生日快樂   >﹏< /

----------

